# Tie issue



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Respectfully, this is a question for your mentor and your theriogenologist.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree this question would be better directed to a breeding mentor and/or your veterinarian. The breeding experience on this forum varies quite a bit, and none of us have physically examined your dogs. Therefore, the advice you get here may not be correct or reliable. Given that breeding is quite literally a matter of life and death, it is best to work with with someone qualified to assess your particular situation.


----------

